# How to fix Adobe Acrobat Reader Error (110)



## legolas192

Hello

I wasnt exactly sure which forum to put this in but her it goes. I downloaded a pdf recently and whenever I try to browse through it, Acrobat Reader (10.1.3) gives me this error: "There was an error processing the page. There was a problem reading this document (110)." Any ideas on how to fix this??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomken15

The first thing to try when a program/app starts giving problems is to reinstall, having uninstalled the troublesome version first.

While this link originated for earlier versions of Adobe Reader, it has been recently updated by Adobe and gives some troubleshooting steps to resolve Reader problems.

Acrobat Help | Error "The Adobe Acrobat/Reader that is running cannot


----------



## legolas192

I already tried reinstalling and the rest of the solutions but it still happens. It is only with this certain document.


----------



## Tomken15

I changed my Reader to Foxit last year when a security alert was published regarding Adobe, but following a HDD Recovery, didn't bother reinstalling it because even though it was installed as the default reader, there was a PDF I once needed to view but it would only come up with Adobe.

As your problem only occurs with this the one doc then perhaps a reversal may work in this instance.

Give Foxit a try Best PDF Reader to see if that resolves the problem.


----------

